# Connecticut Therapy Group



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

Is there anyone here from Connecticut who'd be interested in taking part in a cognitive-behavioral therapy group to help overcome their SA? We're just finishing up a session, and will be doing another one beginning in about a month or so. The program is based on Dr. Richard's audio series, which you would need to get in order to participate.

If anyone is interested, send me a message or email me at [email protected]. I will answer any questions you might have. I will then forward your information to the group leader, and we'll proceed from there.


----------

